# Sand and polish laminate worktop?



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anyone tried sanding and polishing a laminate worktop? 
The join in my worktop has a rough edge and I was thinking I could try a bit of wet and dry to flatten the edge a bit then polish the scratches out with a da.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope, don't even try. If it was Corian, sure go for it.

If you paid for the top then get the company to sort it out. If not unfortunately you'll have to live with it. 

I make Bench tops for a living, any other questions ask away.


----------



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Alex.


----------

